# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dream Box تحديثات :  Dreambox Server Client v.1.0.2 - support for SE MK16a, ST17i and WT19i

## mohamed73

*DreamBox Server Client Software v1.0.2 is out! We've support for MK16a, ST17i and WT19i Sony Ericsson cell phones!*  *Dreambox Server Client v.1.0.2 Release Notes*  *MK16a* – added Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*ST17i* – added Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*WT19i* – added Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.  DreamBox  Server Client Software requires server credits for Unlock/Repair IMEI  operations. Please refer to the official web site for more information. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
______________________________
WBR,
Dreambox Team

----------


## azar3203

شكرا اخى

----------

